
Can Napster Be Stopped? No (2000) - artyomavanesov
https://abovethecrowd.com/2000/04/17/can-napster-be-stopped-no/
======
artyomavanesov
In a way he was right. In a way he wasn't.

But it makes you wonder how many of today's unicorns will still be around in
20 years.

~~~
UserIsUnused
Well, the fear he was talking about is just using Napster as an example. This
piracy still exists, and as he said, the tech improved so much that you can
easily illegally share an album.

What actually stopped wide-spread music piracy, was easy to use legal
solutions like Spotify.

It's as Gabe Newel said, to fight piracy, just provide a better service.

